# Milwaukee M12 cordless tools?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

=Josh= said:


> Does anyone own any? tried em out?


Yeah, I have the little screwgun thing... like it a lot for trimming
Have the flexible camera thing.... real handy but EATS battery.
Have the little sawzall... probably the nicest thing I have in the M12 line
Have the flashlight, probably only because it came free with something.


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

how does the hackzall hold up while cutting emt? and what size?


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

Absolutly love the M12 line.

I recommend the impact driver highly. however the screwdriver not so much.

The sawzall is a must see to believe. The way it ballances in your hand it is truly a one hand tool leaving the order hand to hold your pipe does a wonderful job of cutting EMT

I also have the inspection scope but have yet to find an excuse to use it


I want to get the PVC cutter.


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> Absolutly love the M12 line.
> 
> I recommend the impact driver highly. however the screwdriver not so much.
> 
> ...


I too own the impact driver, but ive owned it for a week. It came recommended from a friend that has had it since its release. He loves it and told me it packs a lot of punch for such a small 12v tool. So far i have been very happy with my purchase. I also ordered the new 3/8 Drill with the actual chuck because i was so impressed with the impact driver. I got it for 60 dollars so i wont be too heartbroken if it truly sucks when it gets here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I own the entire m12 line, 11 normal batteries, 3 big batteries, 5 chargers, multiples x3 of the impact, multiple x 3 of the screwdriver. There are good tools.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I own the entire m12 line, 11 normal batteries, 3 big batteries, 5 chargers, multiples x3 of the impact, multiple x 3 of the screwdriver. There are good tools.


Share the wealth?:laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Great tools. If your looking at buying any hold off, there gonna be shipping with newer better batteries in the next few months.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

the Red lithium battery are supposed to be really good


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I own the entire m12 line, 11 normal batteries, 3 big batteries, 5 chargers, multiples x3 of the impact, multiple x 3 of the screwdriver. There are good tools.


Can you say _M12 addiction_? You can stop at anytime though right? :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Bosch's 10.8 line, and have been happy, but I might switch to the M12 for the baby sawzall.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Can you say _M12 addiction_? You can stop at anytime though right? :laughing:


 

I don't have an M12 addiction, I just have a Milwaukee addiction:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't have an M12 addiction, I just have a Milwaukee addiction:laughing:


Only my line voltage are Miliwaukee, Super hawg, super sawzall and circ saw. I'm running Makita 18v now from Dewalt 18v from Milawaukee 18v.Good stuff, i've been running the hawg since 05 without any problems as well as the others.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't have an M12 addiction, I just have a Milwaukee addiction


:laughing: Not that there is really anything wrong with that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Only my line voltage are Miliwaukee, Super hawg, super sawzall and circ saw. I'm running Makita 18v now from Dewalt 18v from Milawaukee 18v.Good stuff, i've been running the hawg since 05 without any problems as well as the others.


I've seriously been considering switching to Makita, they are stupid light, half the weight of my Bosch NiCads.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've seriously been considering switching to Makita, they are stupid light, half the weight of my Bosch NiCads.


Go for it. I love the makita lxt stuff.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've seriously been considering switching to Makita, they are stupid light, half the weight of my Bosch NiCads.


the cordless's last me about two years then it's time for replacement. I switch brands when i replace, guess it's my way of trying and rating everything. I wasn't that happy with the milawauakee 18 volt kit I had, no balls and the batteries were constantly taking a ****.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Anybody see the Milwaukee heated coat? Runs off of M12 batteries.
Tool rep came out to the job and dropped of a sale catalog and it was in there.

Charlie


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

There was a M12 tubing cutter at our HD for awhile. Says its for copper tube, but we drug it over to the elect. aisle and 1/2and 3/4 emt fit fine. A regular wheel cutter will cut steel, so I figured so would this one. Haven't bought any yet though, already had a 12v ridgid just like the m12 drill, and the old man bought me a bosch 12v multimaster sooo, maybe next time around.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the coolest M12 yet: http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m12-cordless-system/m12palm-nailer-kit/2458-21

WOW if I was still doing residential I'd be all over that beeotch.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got the M12 line. Impactor, screwdriver, Mspector, Hackzall, flashlight, radio and PVC shear. The Hackzall, when new with the original battery, would make 32 cuts of 3/4 EMT on one battery. With the XC battery it will do 75 cuts of 3/4. I used the PVC shear all day the last 2 days cutting 1" and 2" sched 40 PVC roughing in parking lot lighting pipe. It is real handy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a coworker who is a m12 and justa plain old Milwaukee fanatic. He loves all of it. He even uses Milwaukee screwdrivers. 
I've used some of his tools and gotta say, they nice.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

The mini saw is OK, it really lacks power if you ask me....And if you want it for EMT dont even bother with the small batteries, just get your self two big ones. It will save you many trips to the charger.....

the little screw guns are nice, but not really ment for drilling wood with paddle bits... and the screw gun that has the normal chuck is better than the one with the hex chuck. Havent tried the impact one yet.

Personally I think some of these guys are just Millwaukee fans and are not really giving a un biased opinion...

11 Batteries......really.......that seems a little silly to me......If I was doing something that required me to use or need that many batteries I think I might just bite the bullet and pull out a corded tool...

I hear there is an 18volt version of the mini saw......Now that would definatly be something that would find a place on my van....


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Bosch 10.8*

M12 stuff looks cool. I'd get it but my Bosch 10.8 shows no signs of slowing down.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm waiting with bated breath for the M12 hammer drill.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath for the M12 hammer drill.



Ewww, get some mouthwash.

Don't listen to kirk, he's just a Milwaukee hater and not giving an unbiased opinion. :no:

I have the M12 stuff and use it all heavily everyday. Great tools.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

captkirk said:


> The mini saw is OK, it really lacks power if you ask me....And if you want it for EMT dont even bother with the small batteries, just get your self two big ones. It will save you many trips to the charger.....
> 
> the little screw guns are nice, but not really ment for drilling wood with paddle bits... and the screw gun that has the normal chuck is better than the one with the hex chuck. Havent tried the impact one yet.
> 
> ...


I bought the M18 version this summer and it is great! Perfect balance for one handed use and power to spare.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> The mini saw is OK, it really lacks power if you ask me....And if you want it for EMT dont even bother with the small batteries, just get your self two big ones. It will save you many trips to the charger.....
> 
> the little screw guns are nice, but not really ment for drilling wood with paddle bits... and the screw gun that has the normal chuck is better than the one with the hex chuck. Havent tried the impact one yet.
> 
> ...


 

11 batteries is not silly if 4 guys are running tools clambrain.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I purchased this meter from my supply house just to get the free m12 impact that Milwaukee is offering until the end of the year. To my surprise, I love the meter!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Ewww, get some mouthwash.


 That's 'bated', not 'baited'. Though I suppose it *could* be 'baited'...

"Scotty, having swallowed cheese
Directs down holes the scented breeze
Enticing thus with baited breath
Nice mice to an untimely death."

With apologies to Geoff Taylor.



> I have the M12 stuff and use it all heavily everyday. Great tools.


 I note particularly the fact that all of the M12 drills that I have seen the specs on have all-metal gear-boxes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the M18 line and just picked up the M18 mini sawzall really good tool.

The M18 Drill/hammerdrill works great even with a 3/4"arger bit.

milwalkee cordless tools have made a big comback compared to the crapy stuff they made 20 years ago.:thumbup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Arent they just ryobi's with red plastic instead of blue?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> Arent they just ryobi's with red plastic instead of blue?


 

You must be nuts


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikeg_05 said:


> Arent they just ryobi's with red plastic instead of blue?


ryobi's :laughing::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> Arent they just ryobi's with red plastic instead of blue?


Craftsman an ryobi are one in the same. Milwaukee is a solid brand.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

McClure's electrical said:


> 11 batteries is not silly if 4 guys are running tools clambrain.


 
No I gotta agree with Kirk,If you got 4 guys running tools the job has to be big enough to pull out an extension cord.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> No I gotta agree with Kirk,If you got 4 guys running tools the job has to be big enough to pull out an extension cord.


 
Why? You can do just about anything with corldess stuff


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Why? You can do just about anything with corldess stuff


Cordless tools are great for small projects and service calls. 

On larger tasks a corded tool will just be alot more efficent and productive.

For example drilling holes on a new construction job.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Cordless tools are great for small projects and service calls.
> 
> On larger tasks a corded tool will just be alot more efficent and productive.
> 
> For example drilling holes on a new construction job.


Yes if you have to drill a ton of holes in wood frame constuction by all meens brake out the hole hawg but most of the suff we do can be done with cordless tools.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I do only service calls. Most of them residential.

I lost my Makita 18v Impact drill and battery somewhere, I'm looking to get some new stuff. I usually use 18v, but now the M12 line looks interesting. 
I usually only need to drill a hole or 2 with a auger bit 5/8s-7/8 on most service calls

I'm thinking I might get a
1/2 m18 hammer drill
LED m18 flash light
m12 impact drill
and maybe do the meter/m12 impact deal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> No I gotta agree with Kirk,If you got 4 guys running tools the job has to be big enough to pull out an extension cord.


 

So we have two people who obviously don't work with their hands standing up.



It doesn't matter if there are 11 guys and 11 batteries, you still NOT gonna trim a house out with a corded drill. Get real


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So we have two people who obviously don't work with their hands standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if there are 11 guys and 11 batteries, you still NOT gonna trim a house out with a corded drill. Get real


I don't work with my hands,I work with tools :laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> I do only service calls. Most of them residential.
> 
> I lost my Makita 18v Impact drill and battery somewhere, I'm looking to get some new stuff. I usually use 18v, but now the M12 line looks interesting.
> I usually only need to drill a hole or 2 with a auger bit 5/8s-7/8 on most service calls
> ...


Get the m12 LED flashlight. I haven't used my m18 flashlight since I got my m12 one. Its a fraction of the size and just as bright.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks I got the Led flash light off eBay for $49.99 shipped
m12 impact drill for $47 shipped
M12 battery $25 shipped got 3 of them. 
M12 2207-20 meter for $51 shipped

I'm debating on getting the m12 driver /drill or getting the m12 hammer drill version. Anyone have one of these? What's the performance like? I'm might stop in to homechepo to check them out today.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> Thanks I got the Led flash light off eBay for $49.99 shipped
> m12 impact drill for $47 shipped
> M12 battery $25 shipped got 3 of them.
> M12 2207-20 meter for $51 shipped
> ...


If I need to do any major drilling I'd rather have an 18 volt on hand to use hole saws and hammer drill bits.

For most fastening though, your m12 impact should be enough.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

True thinking about getting a m18 drill too just for that. I don't do a lot of new construction, I get 1-2 remodels a month. Mostly a lot of service calls drilling one or 2 5/8s holes. Hence the reason for the Lil m12 stuff.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Smileyboy said:


> True thinking about getting a m18 drill too just for that. I don't do a lot of new construction, I get 1-2 remodels a month. Mostly a lot of service calls drilling one or 2 5/8s holes. Hence the reason for the Lil m12 stuff.


Can't go wrong with the m12 stuff, just keep your receipt!! you will need it:thumbsup:


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Why do u say that?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> Can't go wrong with the m12 stuff, *just keep your receipt!! you will need it*:thumbsup:


Please expound. Any personal experiences?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

When I trim out a house I use my twirlly screwdrivers and a pair of strippers..If you do the rough right, thats all you need.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

captkirk said:


> When I trim out a house I use my twirlly screwdrivers and a pair of strippers..If you do the rough right, thats all you need.


Why did u say that? I put in undercab lights etc..... oh and I don't have carpel tunnels or want to get it. T


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> Why did u say that? I put in undercab lights etc..... oh and I don't have carpel tunnels or want to get it. T


Im talking about devices and lights. I do use more than three tools on a finish.. Im not saying the M12 system is bad, just that if Im going to be cutting conduit or wood for an extended period of time I will opt for a corded or larger cordless modle...I dont care if guys trim out with cordless my guys do but for me its overkill and Im just as fast if not faster with my twirllys.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Im talking about devices and lights. I do use more than three tools on a finish.. Im not saying the M12 system is bad, just that if Im going to be cutting conduit or wood for an extended period of time I will opt for a corded or larger cordless modle...I dont care if guys trim out with cordless my guys do but for me its overkill and Im just as fast if not faster with my twirllys.


I'm pretty new to this facet of the trade, but I use my baby impact with a #1 square for the screws on the receptacle, and mounting 6-32's. And my offset screwdriver for the plates. I always keep a #2 philips tip in case I run into some oddity.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I'm pretty new to this facet of the trade, but I use my baby impact with a #1 square for the screws on the receptacle, and mounting 6-32's. And my offset screwdriver for the plates. I always keep a #2 philips tip in case I run into some oddity.


 Im older, I dont like carrying stuff I can do with out....:thumbup:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Please expound. Any personal experiences?


A dead sawzall and screwgun plus 5 batteries all covered by warranty and they came back better than new:thumbsup:, and one week downtime

No receipt no warranty. & buy from an authorized distributor


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Im older, I dont like carrying stuff I can do with out....:thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Im older,


We figured that out by your posts. :laughing: Don't trip over your cord and bust a hip grampy.


----------



## 19ninetynine (Aug 8, 2010)

I was super lucky, Home Depot had a new Milwaukee combo set out for a limited time which included the M12 Impact gun, M12 3/8" Drill Driver, set of Milwaukee bits, 2 M12 lithium batteries, and a M12 size canvas bag for $179.90 Canadian. Then a week later they had a 20% off sale so I took my receipt back in and got $35.98 back!

The Impact alone is worth $150.

So as a 1st yr apprentice that's an awesome investment.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Just went to home depot and got an open box special, Got the m12 hackzall, 3/8 drill, m12 screw driver and 2 more batteries and a charger for $140.

Anyone need the screwdriver.... Don't know if I have a use for it.


----------

